# Future Tosin Abasi Signature Model Ideas



## Sonic Anomaly (Jan 31, 2013)

So I love the new Tosin sig model... except for the gold hardware. so...






Then I thought I'd play with the colors alittle... 











Thoughts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay, I'm starting to think Abandonist was right about people being Tosin Abasi-obsessed.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 31, 2013)

Black hardware with the original pickguard. DO EEET!


----------



## Khoi (Jan 31, 2013)

definitely digging the different colored pickguards, but I'm actually not feeling the chrome hardware. For some reason, the gold hardware just works.. that's just me though


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Jan 31, 2013)

I dig the guitar somehow, hardware looks great...

I know I'm going to get bashed, but I don't like pickguards...they made me think back then when they began making solid body electric guitars they didn't know how to route to install electronics from the back so they made that cover to "hide" electronics...

So, a Tosin Abasi without pickguard could be?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, I'm starting to think Abandonist was right about people being Tosin Abasi-obsessed.


 
Just a little bit... 

Also, not really sure I dig chrome hardware on that light finish any more than gold... Not enough contrast for me...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> I know I'm going to get bashed, but I don't like pickguards...they made me think back then when they began making solid body electric guitars they didn't know how to route to install electronics from the back so they made that cover to "hide" electronics...



I thought the point of a pickguard was for easier access for repairs?


----------



## celticelk (Jan 31, 2013)

Next up: the Tosin Abasi Signature Hat! With fringed scarf for extra tonal options!

Hey, if Misha gets an expression pedal.... =)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2013)

It's official. Misha and Tosin are the new Slash.


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Jan 31, 2013)

Upon request


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's official. Misha and Tosin are the new Slash.


 
... on SSO

Hm... Don't like it with black hardware either... Clearly Tosin and I just have different tastes... I'll catch you guys in another thread.


----------



## Ruins (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3381300-post301.html

and this


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Jan 31, 2013)

Or what about that crackle black finish on minky's apex. With black hardware & original pick guard? 

I believe it was called biker black? Anyway just figured I'd throw in two cents.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 31, 2013)

I dig the 2nd picture hard. That finish is the perfect opportunity for an icy looking guitar, with the chrome hardware and blue pickugard.


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Jan 31, 2013)

@Ruins

Hey, sorry, I didn't know somebody had already done this.
(though I'm not surprised somebody else didnt like the gold either)

btw, what is _your_ process for changing the hardware color? (I assume your using PS)
Your looks much more proficent.


----------



## jimwratt (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd love to see Ibanez come out with a headless design.


----------



## Ruins (Jan 31, 2013)

@Sonic Anomaly
no worries .... and yeah i absolutely don't like gold 


i made different layers of components first (body, pickup guard, hardware etc) 
and then simply applied the different adjustment layers to them.
one cool thing that i like to do is, i add an adjustment layer and then right click on it and choose create clipping mask. that way it allows me to adjust the settings and see the results without changing the layer that it was applied to. 

besides that i crop other pictures and apply this crops to what ever that i am working on, quick example.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought the point of a pickguard was for easier access for repairs?



Well, the original intent of a "pickguard" was to guard the top of the guitar from being struck and marred by the pick. Go figure. 

The first pickguard equipped guitars didn't even have pickups, just look at archtops prior to the 40's. The pickups only started to be installed along the pickguard for those guitars as folks wanted the pickups floating over the top, not installed into it. Later, when Leo Fender started pumping out solid bodies, the original Esquire had only a bridge pickup, and still had a large pickguard on the front of the guitar. Later on, several companies realized the utility in installing the electronics on the pickguard itself, but that's history.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, I'm starting to think Abandonist was right about people being Tosin Abasi-obsessed.



Is this something in dispute?


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm with Ethereal on the 2nd mock up. But what's up? No colored bobbins? Play with the colors of those, many more possibilities!

This guitar would be perfect for a semi-custom option by Ibanez. Less than a M8M and not a guitar to start playing 8 on. So those that could afford this, could spend a little extra to color customize and hardware color change.

Ibanez. Do it. Do it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> So those that could afford this, could spend a little extra to color customize and hardware color change.



If you have the $4k to easily spend on the guitar itself a few hundred, or even a grand if you go nuts, in replacement components shouldn't be too hard to conjure up, and then the sky is the limit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The first pickguard equipped guitars didn't even have pickups, just look at archtops prior to the 40's. The pickups only started to be installed along the pickguard for those guitars as folks wanted the pickups floating over the top, not installed into it. Later, when Leo Fender started pumping out solid bodies, the original Esquire had only a bridge pickup, and still had a large pickguard on the front of the guitar. Later on, several companies realized the utility in installing the electronics on the pickguard itself, but that's history.


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Jan 31, 2013)

"
i made different layers of components first (body, pickup guard, hardware etc) 
and then simply applied the different adjustment layers to them.
one cool thing that i like to do is, i add an adjustment layer and then right click on it and choose create clipping mask. that way it allows me to adjust the settings and see the results without changing the layer that it was applied to. 
" 

thanks, 
this is kinda what I thought, and mostly what I did, though I was just trying to get around selecting all those things (and cutting them out) perfectly. Gets realllly tedious.


----------



## Devotee (Feb 1, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's official. Misha and Tosin are the new Slash.





Did i seriously just read that? 

Slash has more feeling, balls and style in his playing than both of these guys combined ever will.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 1, 2013)

^oh jesus here we go


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 1, 2013)

This is the only Tosin sig I want to see.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 1, 2013)

Devotee said:


> Did i seriously just read that?
> 
> Slash has more feeling, balls and style in his playing than both of these guys combined ever will.



I feel like arguing but, nah.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2013)

Devotee said:


> Slash has more feeling, balls and style in his playing than both of these guys combined ever will.





But seriously, I wasn't talking about playing. I mean people here are obsessive about Tosin's and Bulb's gear, like people at places like the Marshall Forum are obsessive about Slash's gear.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 2, 2013)

Devotee said:


> Did i seriously just read that?
> 
> Slash has more feeling, balls and style in his playing than both of these guys combined ever will.



Slash sucks.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 2, 2013)

You guys. 

This is _absurd_.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 2, 2013)

Only if you're viewing it from like, a sane perspective.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 2, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> This is the only Tosin sig I want to see.



Yeah, this is tasteful- why he didn't stop at this... well, that's his taste. The new sig model is like the product of going through the Carvin guitar builder and selecting every single up-chargeable feature just to see how much it would cost.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 2, 2013)

Demiurge said:


> Yeah, this is tasteful- why he didn't stop at this... well, that's his taste. The new sig model is like the product of going through the Carvin guitar builder and selecting every single up-chargeable feature just to see how much it would cost.



Exactly. The white model was classy, simple, elegant, just all around awesome. The actual sig is just gaudy. It's like he went "Hey, lets see how many clashing colors we can fit on one guitar! Okay, gold hardware and blue top. Nah, that might look good, throw this pickguard on there! Alright, how about some enourmous fucking abalone blocks to finish it off? Yeah, that looks shitty enough!"


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Feb 2, 2013)

^ uhhh please stay on topic everyone...

If you like his original white, then how about this:


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 2, 2013)

if they just make the top natural it would be perfect imo


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 2, 2013)

Sonic Anomaly said:


> ^ uhhh please stay on topic everyone...


----------



## mike90t09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Black hardware, remove the pickgaurd, maple fingerboard, no inlays, green colored body (that's my favorite color), then I would like it


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 2, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Next up: the Tosin Abasi Signature Hat! With fringed scarf for extra tonal options!




Won't be as boss as Ola Englund's signature socks.







OT: It needs the gold hardware imo.


----------



## Rojne (Feb 4, 2013)

His sig would look a lot less cheezier with black or chrome hardware.. IMHO!

But.. that first white LACS he got, if that would become his sig I would be all over it as many others!!


----------



## Fiction (Feb 4, 2013)

How is this obsessed with tosin by changing the colour of a guitar?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd prefer to just order a RG2228M  and toss a red tortoise shell pickguard on it.


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think they should have released this as the signature. It would be easier on everyone if they Justin did his first lacs with galaxy white finish and turquoise guard and roneck. Is this one releasing with a rosewood neck?


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would have loved to see this as a Sig http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q174/The_Milkman_photos/Custom.jpg


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 5, 2013)

I like some of the color options you did 
I really like the HSH, and I'm a big fan of the original. The orange tortoiseshell goes great with the light blue finish. I just wish the fretboard was ebony  and the guitar wasn't in the custom range in terms of price 

I REALLY like that green one though. I like, peed a little when I saw it.



Metalhead77479 said:


> I would have loved to see this as a Sig http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q174/The_Milkman_photos/Custom.jpg


Holy jizz. :O
I want one. 



Devotee said:


> Did i seriously just read that?
> 
> Slash has more feeling, balls and style in his playing than both of these guys combined ever will.


lol no


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 5, 2013)

There's something mildly creepy about this thread...


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 7, 2013)

Any more colors that anyone has made? That green one is increddible!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sonic Anomaly said:


> ^ uhhh please stay on topic everyone...
> 
> If you like his original white, then how about this:


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 16, 2013)

Metalhead77479 said:


> I would have loved to see this as a Sig http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q174/The_Milkman_photos/Custom.jpg



Hell yeah, whatever happen to that? Just LACS?


----------



## TripperJ (Feb 16, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> Hell yeah, whatever happen to that? Just LACS?



So much want, if only it had the Edge fx-iii


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 20, 2013)

*MOD EDIT: How's about we don't complain about rep like a five year old? Next one gets some time off.*


----------



## obZenity (Feb 20, 2013)

Devotee said:


> Did i seriously just read that?
> 
> Slash has more feeling, balls and style in his playing than both of these guys combined ever will.



Thanks i needed a laugh today


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 20, 2013)

If Tosin's sig got upped another couple grand then he would be like Slash


----------



## reau (Feb 22, 2013)

Sonic Anomaly said:


> ^ uhhh please stay on topic everyone...
> 
> If you like his original white, then how about this:



I would definitely pay $4k for this


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 22, 2013)

Sonic Anomaly said:


> ^ uhhh please stay on topic everyone...
> 
> If you like his original white, then how about this:



That looks pretty killer!!


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ruins said:


>



Id chop of my foot for this one!


----------



## bondical (Feb 24, 2013)

Devotee said:


> Did i seriously just read that?
> 
> Slash has more feeling, balls and style in his playing than both of these guys combined ever will.



lol.


----------



## Tasteh (Mar 6, 2013)

Devotee said:


> Did i seriously just read that?
> 
> Slash has more feeling, balls and style in his playing than both of these guys combined ever will.



Confirmed troll, Slash has even said in interviews he "can't play his way out of a wet paper bag"

Direct quote haha

The best part of the interview was when he said he wished he could play like Buckethead xD


----------



## Jakke (Mar 6, 2013)

Tasteh said:


> Confirmed troll, Slash has even said in interviews he "can't play his way out of a wet paper bag"
> 
> Direct quote haha
> 
> The best part of the interview was when he said he wished he could play like Buckethead xD



Most good guitarists are very humble.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Mar 7, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Most good guitarists are very humble.



Something that not many people here are.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 7, 2013)

Preach it bruddah


----------

